# Large Downloads Fail



## popcornkernel

Beginning this morning, I have been unable to download large files regardless of which browser I use - Chrome, IE, Firefox. For example, while testing this issue at thinkbroadband :: Download Test Files, I am able to download the 50 MB test file without any problems. However, every time I try to download the 100 MB test file, it stops at 65.3 MB. Every time I try to download the 200 MB test file, it stops at 38.2 MB. Any ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk

Check with your ISP, there may be a cap on the size per download that you can download at one time.


----------



## popcornkernel

Been on with CenturyLink and they claim that there is not a per download cap. They believe it might be the modem but isn't it odd that it keeps stopping at the same file size depending on the whole file size? ie. 65.3/100 MB and 38.2/200 MB.


----------



## spunk.funk

Are you also connected to a Router (modem goes to router)? Check the settings in the Router. I am transferring your thread over to the networking forum.


----------



## popcornkernel

No, no router. And same problem with the brand new modem. :-(


----------



## sobeit

go to download.com and pick a file at random and see if you have a problem there. if you still do, try booting to safemode with network and try again.


----------



## popcornkernel

sobeit, I've been trying files all day, including random ones from cnet as well as ubuntu. No router and my connection is wired (DSL). Will try the safe mode with networking.


----------



## popcornkernel

Well, it works in safe mode with networking. Now what? LOL...

(Going to sleep. Exhausted. Will check this thread in the morning. Hey, its a start, so THANK YOU!!!)


----------



## popcornkernel

One thing of note, I performed a "netsh winsock reset" two days ago in an effort to fix a com surrogate error connected to a DIVX update. Could that have caused any of this? If so, how do I undo that?


----------



## sobeit

popcornkernel said:


> Well, it works in safe mode with networking. Now what? LOL...
> 
> (Going to sleep. Exhausted. Will check this thread in the morning. Hey, its a start, so THANK YOU!!!)


if it is working in safemode but not regular boot, then it could be a program you have installed that is blocking you. You can try turning off the ones that starts at startup then turn them back on one at a time to see if one of them is causing the problem. 

regarding - your other question in your newer post. I will have to leave it with one of the network specialists but you can try doing a system restore to a restore point just prior to making that change.


----------



## popcornkernel

I did a system restore to a few days ago when it was still working but that still did not fix it. I agree that it must be something that is running at startup. Time consuming, sigh.


----------



## des

Every time i've seen a problem downloading large files where it stops at one precise amount of data every time, an internet filter has been responsible. It sees something it doesn't like in the datastream and terminates it. Since the data is in the same place every time, it stops at the same point every time. You wouldn't happen to be running a filter like Cybersitter for example, would you?


----------



## popcornkernel

Yes, I am running a monitoring software but all of the sudden it is working without any problems. Wow. I wish I had an explanation in case it happens again to me or someone else but I'll take the gift... thanks for your help!


----------



## des

From some uncertain evidence I came across online researching that exact problem here, it's a known conflict with just Avast and a few other antiviruses too. Avast does something to the traffic to run it through its own thing and then our filter scans it and doesn't treat it as an MSI or EXE or ZIP download like it normally would and terminates the connection if random data spells something offensive. Disabling your antivirus won't diagnose it either, you'd have to uninstall it completely and re-test the download with just the filter on and then if it works, it's a conflict.


----------

